# Snows



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

I came out ND last year with five other guys it was late in the year but we still shot snows. We had a great time and i'll be out again the second weekend of march I hope there out there heavy then. We hunted just about 20 miles nw of lakota might not have done that well if we hadnt talked to a guide that we ran into and gave us some pointers. Everybody was helpful and nice and willing to let us hunt on there land which is refreshing because I live in minnesota and people arent willing to let you hunt on there land. Maybe I'll run into some of you guys when I'm in the devils lake and lakota area.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

2 week of March will be about 2-3 weeks early. They havent been showing up here for the past 3 years until about the last weekend in MArch. But you never know the weather is a CRAZY thing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GB3 is right. To have any snows in ND for the first week or two of March is rare...let alone for them to already be north of HW 2.

But mother nature will let us know, so I may eat those words. Watch the weather and watch the forum, the migration doesn't get past this group.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

This is my first year hunting spring snows as it's also my first year at NDSU. Are there huntable numbers in the valley city area in spring, I have no idea how they spread out as they're coming back in the spring so just wondering. I'm just planning on jumping and pass shooting, maybe making a cow over spring break, anybody ever use one. Thanks for any info. Flick


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Flick, Keep an eye on Alice, ND. My friends and I have had a little bit of luck near there the past 2 years. It's not very far from Fargo. Maybe a half hour west of Fargo on the Interstate to the Alice exit, then a few miles south.

You don't really have to go to far west to start seeing birds when their really coming through.

Just my $0.02

Dave


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Alice will hold som birds but if you want to see Thousands out west of Valleycity, thats where 90 percent of the birdw will migrate through.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Flick said:


> This is my first year hunting spring snows as it's also my first year at NDSU. Are there huntable numbers in the valley city area in spring, I have no idea how they spread out as they're coming back in the spring so just wondering. I'm just planning on jumping and pass shooting, maybe making a cow over spring break, anybody ever use one. Thanks for any info. Flick


First off, welcome to NDSU!

The first few years when we had snow, it was real easy to hunt out of Fargo. Heck I remember some days I'd get out of class and could literally have thousands within 10 miles of Fargo....although sneaking/jumping birds in the Red River Valley is VERY tough. I had a buddy who had his best day of decoying EVER 4 miles of Casselton...go figure, you just never know.

If you want to stay close to Fargo draw a line from Carrington to Lidgerwood and work in between. There's plenty of loopholes in that logic but it's a good starting point, especially on springs with very little snow (like we'll proabably have this year).


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah I did quite a bit of hunting around Alice last fall, theres a band of water that runs from the freeway south in that area then another band about 15 miles west that runs from the freeway south through Fingal, that's basically where I did all of my hunting last fall, no real spectacular hunts but I still put up some pretty good numbers, hard when you cant scout. In the spring I'll probably just sleep in my car if I find a bunch of birds, I hate driving back to school every day, too much driving, I need a truck with a bed camper with a tow-trailer for all the gear. Some day. I'm still having a blast right now. How far west to get into em when they come, within Jamestown? Thanks


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think Lyle made a cow once with Jones. Jones in the front of the suit, and Lyle in the back. Didn't work but the sure had fun!!!! :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Flick, if you are lookin for somebody to hunt with during the week give me a holla, im dont with class by 2:30 mon-thur. 12:00 on fridays. We will go and try to make some off those white batards hit the ground.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys as long as were all in college and we love to hunt you guys mind if i tag along too. I go to school in mayville. Last year just west of here me and a buddy got into them really well. Let me know.. I am free in the afternoons..I have all mouring classes.
Bandhunter


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Flick...sleepin in the vehicle...now that's dedication especially if you are within an hour of home. I agree that the drive does get to be a bit monotonous but with the sun going down before 7:00 that gets to be a long night in the vehicle...unless you spent part of the evening at a local establishment....


----------



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know more about the migration, I was there in the middle of april last year we did alright I thought maybe a few weeks earlier would be better but it sounds like I was'nt to far off. I'll probably change my vacation now so thanks for the info it is apreciated.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Goosebuster & Bandhunter we'll definetely have to get into them this spring, that would be a blast, can't wait til a couple months from now. Thursdays my best day during the week, off at noon. Mon & Fri off at 400, I dont know what time sunset is at the end of march so might be able to find some birds for the next morning who knows, weekends for sure though. How many guys do you see out hunting in the spring?
Duxnbux I'd only sleep in my car if I only had enough time in the eve. to scout for the next morning, then I'd just make a fire and hang out with some buddies or something, wouldnt be all bad, I sleep in my portable on Mille Lacs, that gets a little extreme at times!


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I just started college down here too and don't know the area too well. I will scout to get to know it better but i'd like to hunt with a group.


----------

